# Electrician from South Africa wanting to migrate



## kseafield

Hi all any advise will be much appreciated.
Firstly I’m a qualified electrician with six years experience from South Africa wanting to start a new life for my wife and two kids, we are comfortable where we but have always wanted to go to Australia but the process is very expensive and very difficult. We’ve been thinking about immigrating to New Zealand now for some time and found that if I go over first on a visitor’s visa to find work and then apply for a work to resident visa would probably be the quickest and easiest way in. So I am needing some advice, on is that my best option, how easy would it be to find work once I in the country, can I do my medical once I’m there, if I find work how long will it take to get registered in NZ as a electrician and what is the standard of living like there for a electrician and my wife is a receptionist.
Any advice would really help.
Thank you.


----------



## topcat83

kseafield said:


> Hi all any advise will be much appreciated.
> Firstly I’m a qualified electrician with six years experience from South Africa wanting to start a new life for my wife and two kids, we are comfortable where we but have always wanted to go to Australia but the process is very expensive and very difficult. We’ve been thinking about immigrating to New Zealand now for some time and found that if I go over first on a visitor’s visa to find work and then apply for a work to resident visa would probably be the quickest and easiest way in. So I am needing some advice, on is that my best option, how easy would it be to find work once I in the country, can I do my medical once I’m there, if I find work how long will it take to get registered in NZ as a electrician and what is the standard of living like there for a electrician and my wife is a receptionist.
> Any advice would really help.
> Thank you.


Hi there - welcome to the Forum.

One thing I will say - don't come with the attitude 'I couldn't get into Australia so I'm making do with NZ' - it won't make you friends 

And you will need to get your electricians qualifications changed to NZ standards - so investigate where you can get this done too. Any other electricians out here who've done the same who can offer advice?

Otherwise, your plan of coming over for a look-see (and to see if the lifestyle would suit you) sounds good.


----------



## Donna9159

kseafield said:


> Hi all any advise will be much appreciated.
> Firstly I’m a qualified electrician with six years experience from South Africa wanting to start a new life for my wife and two kids, we are comfortable where we but have always wanted to go to Australia but the process is very expensive and very difficult. We’ve been thinking about immigrating to New Zealand now for some time and found that if I go over first on a visitor’s visa to find work and then apply for a work to resident visa would probably be the quickest and easiest way in. So I am needing some advice, on is that my best option, how easy would it be to find work once I in the country, can I do my medical once I’m there, if I find work how long will it take to get registered in NZ as a electrician and what is the standard of living like there for a electrician and my wife is a receptionist.
> Any advice would really help.
> Thank you.


My brother is an electrician. I think there is a fair amount of work here. He has done well. You could possibly do it as you propose but the difficulty is that you are unlikely to get a job offer without a visa. My brother and the rest of my family did use an immigration adviser. Happy to help if you have any questions. I can tell you that this is a great place to be.


----------



## fnb111

Hey. I started in February 2011 with my application through an agent; I got my visa end of August.2011
1 Use an agent
2 do the English exam through IELTS FIRST to see if you qualify. I think the score must be 8. All adults 18 or older.
3 do the trade evidence through VETASSESS
4 Do the doctor /x ray thing– only when asked by the agent
5 SAP clearances for family – only when asked by the agent
6 unabridged birth certificates

After all is done you'll get a visa.

1 get a WHITE CARD to work on construction sites as well. ( Google the course)
2 Apply for your electrical license through ENERGY SAFETY WA ( I am going to Perth) through the post/e -mail them.
3 They'll send you a letter stating that you must do an Electrical Trading License course

Cost for one person – incl. the courses/ plane ticket/ agent fee/ doctor, etc- R 80 000.00


----------



## topcat83

fnb111 said:


> Hey. I started in February 2011 with my application through an agent; I got my visa end of August.2011
> 1 Use an agent
> 2 do the English exam through IELTS FIRST to see if you qualify. I think the score must be 8. All adults 18 or older.
> 3 do the trade evidence through VETASSESS
> 4 Do the doctor /x ray thing– only when asked by the agent
> 5 SAP clearances for family – only when asked by the agent
> 6 unabridged birth certificates
> 
> After all is done you'll get a visa.
> 
> 1 get a WHITE CARD to work on construction sites as well. ( Google the course)
> 2 Apply for your electrical license through ENERGY SAFETY WA ( I am going to Perth) through the post/e -mail them.
> 3 They'll send you a letter stating that you must do an Electrical Trading License course
> 
> Cost for one person – incl. the courses/ plane ticket/ agent fee/ doctor, etc- R 80 000.00


Thanks for this - it's really useful stuff!


----------



## fnb111

fnb111 said:


> Hey. I started in February 2011 with my application through an agent; I got my visa end of August.2011
> 1 Use an agent
> 2 do the English exam through IELTS FIRST to see if you qualify. I think the score must be 8. All adults 18 or older.
> 3 do the trade evidence through VETASSESS
> 4 Do the doctor /x ray thing– only when asked by the agent
> 5 SAP clearances for family – only when asked by the agent
> 6 unabridged birth certificates
> 
> After all is done you'll get a visa.
> 
> 1 get a WHITE CARD to work on construction sites as well. ( Google the course)
> 2 Apply for your electrical license through ENERGY SAFETY WA ( I am going to Perth) through the post/e -mail them.
> 3 They'll send you a letter stating that you must do an Electrical Trading License course
> 
> Cost for one person – incl. the courses/ plane ticket/ agent fee/ doctor, etc- R 80 000.00


After arrival: courses to complete:

1 ETL course ....................... mandatory to get certified by Energy Safety
2 High voltage ..................... if you are interested in this type of work,mining,oil . . rigs
3 EWP ................................. good to have, used in mines, some companies
4 Hazardous I ..................... if you are interested in this type of work
5 Hazardous IV ................... more a supervisors course that's of great use
6 First Aid ........................... mining, oil rigs, some companies
7 Instrumentation IV .......... good to have- oil rigs, some companies
8 Split air-conditioners course ..strict conditions apply. - oil rigs, some mining sites
9 enter confined space ...... oil rigs, mining underground, some companies
10 working from heights.....oil rigs, mining underground, some companies
11 ERGT -Huet/BOSIET ...... oil rigs
12 OHS for Supervisors ..... more a supervisors course that is of great use
13 Doggen ........................ basic rigging - oil rigs, some mining sites
14 contractors course ....... some mining sites,needed if you want to start an . . electrical business 

total cost $ +/- 18 000 time frame: +/- 6-10 months depending on course availability and dates

Australia does not recognize other courses completed in other countries. Immigrants also does not qualify for reduced or sponsored course prices.

good luck people. This is a great country- enjoy every moment


----------

